# Talktalk.es phone number



## Soy guiri (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi

I am currently outside Spain and I need to contact talktalk spain, does anyone have the phone number or the email address or both, please.
Thank-you


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Soy guiri said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently outside Spain and I need to contact talktalk spain, does anyone have the phone number or the email address or both, please.
> Thank-you


Just google it - "talktalk in spain" - same as I just did.


----------



## Soy guiri (Dec 4, 2010)

*talk*

Thank-you for your kind reply, I was looking for the number de extrajeros they give to foriegners, if anyone has that, I only have a mobile with me and I was on hold for 5 mins before I gave up on that number.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

There is an online TT UK forum who have a good rep, might be worth you joining and asking there, its run by TT.


----------

